# Using herb infused oil



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

While *I* don't think there's much if any added benefit I have people who ask for this all the time. My question is, are there any herbs to stay away from that might have an adverse affect on soaping, like causing soap on a stick or overheating? I'm specifically looking at calendula, green tea, and chamomile, for now.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

none of those three will change the soaping at all I love using chamomile and calendula I use them dried like I would oatmeal.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Kathy this type of soap is one of my specialties, and I beg to differ. I've seen the jewelweed soap heal poisen Ivy. This of course is my opinion, and yours will vary : ) I always infuse in either olive or sunflower, and if I'm adding 6 oz of it, then I subtract 6 oz of the oil from the soap batch and add this oil after I've started stiring. Just in case, I'm hoping that the lye will begin bonding with the other fats here and leave the plant oils ungrabbed, or as a superfat. I don't "know" that it works, but I hope that it does. I never have infused chamomile, I use it dry it is a natural astringent.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, I have a lot to learn so I could very well be wrong. I have heard about jewel weed soap too. I have tried to obtain jewel weed to experiment with but it doesn't seem to grow around here.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

hmm, Sondra does jewelweed grow around you?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I keep gallon containers of olive, sunflower and safflower oils, with cool old caps, in my window sill of my soap room, all three have different herbs in them....green tea, eucalyptus leaves, rosemary, thyme, basil, parsley, lavender, vanilla beans, mints....all are used in different soap recipes so I can put "herb infused sunflower oils" etc... I just strain them right into the oil bucket, add more oils to the jars and about every 6 months or so strain it all out well, except for the eucalyptus leaves, use it in my herb soaps instead of my dried herbs and start the bottles over. My customers love my herbed soaps, but no I don't think much of anything gets past lye. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Vicki would you share some of those green teats so the rest of us could give them a try? 

Sherri I don't even know what jewel weed is to know if we have it or not, guess I need to ck it out.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry  maybe with the green teats at my farm, I do have mastitis??  Fixed....Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

:rofl


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Olive, sunflower, safflower.... Are there preferences for which herbs in which oil, or is it just a personal choice? Say--chamomile--is it infused better in one oil over another, or just which oil you prefer to use in that batch?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I just always use what ever is handy at the time then when it comes time to soap use which ever using the lye calc per type or oil


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Jewelweed grows profusely here in Michigan and I will try again to get some this year and send to all who wants it.. the seeds are very hard to get since they pop off when you get near the plant.. 
It is wonderful in soap, and you can make a great salve with infused oils that stops poison ivy in it tracks, works on poison oak also.. 
Barb


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Most people stick with olive oil for infusing herbs, but any oil will work as a carrier oil. Just be sure to run it through the soap calc. Of course it does matter depending on HOW MUCH herb you want in the soap too , you can infuse in Lard, coconut oil, or veggie oils if you are wanting more herb per bar. Infuse the oils herbs the day before and allow to sit over night. Use next day. The the oils don't go rancid.
Tam


OH BARB! I was goning to bug you later for some of that jewelweed later this spring


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Me too, me too!! Put me on the jewel weed list!

Sheryl


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

And me!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I want jewelweed too! No green teats though.


----------

